# New RPG - THON



## thonthegame (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello friends, 


We will be launching a new Kickstarter next month for the RPG component of Thon. I'd like to invite you to check out the preview linked below. If you have any thoughts and constructive crits, please do share. 
To summarize, it will be: 


--A thematic pick-up-and-play RPG, where sessions can still support a longer-running campaign. 
--Objective based, with typically 1-3 Primary Objectives ranging from Raids on Orbital Platforms and Capital Ship Sieges to Covert Strikes on underground mining facilities and hardened Sons bunkers. Complete Objectives to Level Up. 
--Fully compatible with the existing tabletop game and line of miniatures, but it is a standalone pnp RPG expanding the existing universe. 


To catch you up in case you haven't kept in touch; 


2013 - We ultimately cancelled the original KS. 
2014 - We self-funded over the course of the next year building each piece individually and completed the game. Partnered with Warsen.al to develop a killer set of terrain. 
2015/2016 - We traveled to several conventions, revised several products and have started on some new projects we will be announcing soon. 


We have grown and improved over the last couple of years - and continue to do so. Please check us out! Thanks! 


Preview Link 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/933650151/1076931577?token=79ec66d5


----------



## aramis erak (Jan 21, 2017)

It's unclear if the Warfront Core Rulebook link is the RPG core or a related minis game core, both from the draft page and from skimming it.

Nice layout on the book.


----------



## thonthegame (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey aramis,

Thanks! The Core Book is our completed tabletop game. The RPG is what we are kickstarting. I will make a note on the page.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll move this to the promotions forum for you.


----------



## Synch (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice artwork  saw your kickstarter page, how long have u been making it ? The THON project itself i mean.


----------

